# Wert  von 10 Jahre alten Laptops



## dontrememberme (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo, wenn ich bei ebay rumschaue, entdecke ich immer wieder 10 Jahre alte Notebooks, die noch immer 70€ kosten(z.B. der hier Sony PCG-FX604). Die Dinger sind doch eigentlich antiquiert, Single Core Prozessoren, nicht mehr funktionierender Akku, schlechte Displays. Ein vier Jahre altes Notebook wird für 150€ versteigert, vielleicht sogar noch günstiger. Wie kann man den so viel Geld für sone Mühle ausgeben? Oder durchblicke ich da was nicht, wie kommt der Wert zustande. Damit kann man nicht mal flüssig surfen..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juli 2012)

Ich erkläre es mir so:
Manche wollen eben noch zb Win98 oder XP verwenden, weil Spiele oder andere Software nur darauf läuft. 
Und sie nicht viel für neue Hardware ausgeben wollen, greifen sie auf diese zurück.
Oder verkaufen sie an dritte Welt Länder weiter - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

Alles hat noch eine Grundwert, solange es funktioniert. Auch defekte Harware noch einen gewissen Wert, sei es für Bastler oder was auch immer. Mal ein anderes Beispiel, hast du schon in der lokalen Zeitung Autos zum mitnehmen gefunden, nur wiel die alt und oder keine HU mehr haben?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4352347 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erkläre es mir so:
> Manche wollen eben noch zb Win98 oder XP verwenden, weil Spiele oder andere Software nur darauf läuft.


 
gibts dafür nicht den kompatibilitätsmodus?? 


ich muss mich dem TS  anschließen. manches ist echt nicht logisch erklärbar. aber es gibt halt immer wieder leute, die auf dinge bieten, von denen sie keine ahnung haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2012)

Es gibt genug Leute die sehr wenig Geld haben und nicht jeden Mist auf Pump kaufen. Ich verkaufe selber des öfteren solche Einsteigermodelle


----------



## cultraider (1. Juli 2012)

erstens das und zweitens ist das arbeiten auf einem 15Zoll 4:3 tft einfach besser als auf nem widescreen.


----------



## Eddierpel007 (1. Juli 2012)

Alte Hardware muß nicht schlecht sein. Mein Toschi ist 5Jahre und hat mich mal 1500;-Euronen gekostet. Ein Dualcore mit 2,3GH und einer 8700 GT. Ich hab ihm jetzt ne 256 SSD gegönnt die zweite ist eine 500er HD und mal sauber gemacht. Er hat weiterhin XP an Board. 
Nun läuft er erfreulich schnell, leise und ich benötige wahrscheinlich die nächsten Jahre keinen Neuen. Bin ich auf Reisen reicht er zu surfen, schreiben, mit den Kinder Skypen und spielen.( Für Alte Herren Anno 1701 und Act of War mit vollen Details) 
Für jemanden der nur schreiben und surfen will, für den reicht auch ein 50,- Euro Laptop vom Trödelmarkt. Da brauch man nur einen kleinen Singelcore und keine oder nur schwache Grafik. Es ist also alles eine Frage der Betrachtung und der geplanten Anwendung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass einige Leute haben halt wenig Ahnung haben und einfach zu viel zahlen. 
Klar braucht nicht jeder extraschnelle Hardware, aber mit dem oben verlinkten kann man fast nix mehr anfangen: 256 MB RAM (auf max. 512 aufrüstbar), 1,1 GHz Singelcore, nicht so gutes Display, Akku wahrscheinlich total am Ende und mit 3,3 Kg auch nicht gerade leicht und handlich. Wenn man nicht gerade Sammler oder so ist, zahlt man dafür doch keine 70€.


----------



## kaiser2110 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo manchmal sind es auch offtmals die alten Schnittstellen die so ein Laptop hat.
Wenn z.B. Einer ein neues Laptop braucht und ist Lebensmittelchemiker oder solche Berufe halt wo sich für den Computer teurere Zusatzgeräte wie z.B. ein Elektronenmikroskop
die Sündhaft Teuer sind.Diese haben halt noch die alten Schnittstellen.Und wenn da halt was ans Laptop kommt ist es Sinnvoll nach älteren Geräte ausschau zu halten.


----------



## strolch609 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich da nur meinem Vorposter anschließen. Ich kenne i.V. mit einem Kassensystem da ist der Drucker kaputt gegangen und da ging nur ein bestimmter Drucker und den gibt es auch schon seit zig Jahren. Der Druck hat die ~130€ gekostet, aber war immer noch billier als eine neue Kasse.


----------

